# hb 570 di



## barfli (May 17, 2011)

hi all,been lurkin around here and find it to be a great site. wanting to hear from owners of this unit. thinking of getting one to put on my trollin motor but seams to be mixed reviews on it. what have your experiences been with this unit?


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

barfli said:


> hi all,been lurkin around here and find it to be a great site. wanting to hear from owners of this unit. thinking of getting one to put on my trollin motor but seams to be mixed reviews on it. what have your experiences been with this unit?


Not sure how well the DI will work with the trolling motor. I've got a 569 Di (no GPS). I don't know if they have a trolling motor mount for these units.


----------

